# Confused Bees - what can I do?



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about 30 bees


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

It's more like hundreds in the old location... Getting way too much traffic.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I would try putting more substantial barriers in front of the TBH entrance holes (And perhaps reducinig the number of holes at the same time, in order to focus their attention.) Not just a few twigs; but some medium sized branches (evergreens with needles are good) and also lean a board or political sign(s) up against the hive in front of the hole so they really have to work at it to get out to fly. If you've got cool to cold weather, you could also try screening them in for a few days.

That said, last year I moved all three of my hives (250-600 ft) on Dec. 6th before an expected cold snap. Last winter being the Beast that it was, the bees didn't have a flight day again for six weeks. (Their choice, they were only penned in for three days.) And the first day out, despite a veritable maze of recorientation barriers that had been in place the whole time, hundreds of them flew back to their old stands and perished in the snow before I could rescue them. Very sad day. All of the hives survived though, and benefited from the improved conditions at the new site.

You can only do what you can. But I would try branches, and a sign or board covering the full face of the hive and then more branches in the open triangles made by the leaning sign.

If you only have one hive you can try catching the bees (they are a little dopey when cold so they can be handled) and cracking the hive open just enough to toss them in. They may warm up and survive. I have tried many schemes and homemade devices to repatriate bees without letting more out in the process. About the best is a small-sized container with strapping (duct tape works) that allows it to be placed and secured over a round entrance hole. Get the bees in the container, cover with a sheet of paper. Slap it down over an open hole, with the paper in place between the container and the outside durface of the hive box. Pushpin the bejabbers out of the "strapping" so the container won't fall off. When you're ready, pull the sheet of paper out. The bees will smell their hive and generally go right in the entrance hole, particularly if it's cold and the hive is warm. 

I often find bees that are a bit chilled. I tuck them into the palm of my hand so they will rewarm. You will feel it when they start to crawl around. Then I will let them walk down my bare finger which is touching their upper entrance hole. If I've guessed wrong they won't enter the hive; when that happens I try the next hive over. Usually it's pretty clear which one they belong to. I've done this hundreds of times and rarely get stung. But my bees are used to me messin' with them.

Moving bees is always hard on them. Good luck to you and them!

Enj.


----------



## Eric Crosby (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Apis, If I understand you correctly the hive is now placed in a greenhouse? If that is the case, the hive may experience much greater temperature swings than it normally would in your climate and you may be doing them much more harm than good. They may become much more active as well and could potentially burn through their stores faster or fly out on almost warm days in the spring and get stuck in a shadow somewhere never to return home. Looking at your forecast for the next ten days I would suggest that having them in a greenhouse will be unnecessary.

Cheers


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, I have done just that. Put a big bunch of oregano stems over the entrance (top entrance, just a gap in the bars well covered by the roof overhang, I close it up a bit when it's real chill) and closed the door about 2/3. I've seen pics of hives with a few sprigs of something in the entrance and figured that would do, live and learn. There were maybe 60-70 cold bees mostly clumped up in the bottom of the box yesterday eve, carefully scooped 'em all out and nudged 'em into the hive. I'm always worried about damaging 'em that way, their little footbarbs just don't want to let go, but better a hurt foot than death? LOL They would not have made it thru the night in that box even tho' it's warmed back up into the 40's. We rarely get freezing here on the south coast of oregon, so while I get sick of the rain and the endless slime that grows on everything, it's better than frozen.

I've rescued hundreds of chilled wet bees in the manner you describe, glad I'm not the only freak that values every little buzzy life. ;-) My heart goes out to the little uncomplaining gal separated from her hive and friends, cold and alone. I've found them grooming each other on the wet ground in front of the hive, still trying to make the best of it tho' it's clear they've just run out of gas. I've never gotten stung on a mission of mercy, in fact I've come to the conclusion that they get it. When they're heavy on the syrup and the jar empties, they come looking for me (or other humans on the premises) and make it clear that they require service. Amazing actions for an insect. They were very interested in me at the old location yesterday, but didn't seem to get my psychic message to land on me and I'd show 'em the way home all at once.

Still trying to figure out why one of them was tryin' to get the dog yesterday, she's usually very solicitious of them and will point them out to me in the house. It was buried in her coat on her thigh, tryin' to get through and not happy when flicked off. I am less kindly disposed when they're on that sort of mission.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey, Eric! Yeh, I thought about that, but... It's not really much of a greenhouse, smoky lexan scraps covering a pipe/wood frame, about 4.5' wide and 8' long, door all of one end, open on the backside that's scootched up next to my shed but still has a large gap, a relic of the prior owner, pretty useless. It's covered with black plastic to try to soak up some heat, but more gently than a tight clear greenhouse would be. We don't have much sun here ever. I'm not so much worried about solar gain and high temps, but it does give the hive protection from the unceasing rain and fairly frequent strong winds. The hive is right at the open end and I'll be monitoring the temp in there if we ever get actual sun for more than a few hours.

Additionally, my space is horrible for light/sun. Various buildings and trees ensure that no one spot gets much more than a few hours of direct sun even in the nice portion of the year. I will be building an 8' x 12' woodframe real greenhouse in the spring to see if maybe I can grow some tomatoes, just haven't been able to get much fruit at all without one.


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.beekeepers.org.au/relocating-bees.html

:s I've Always read that bees should Never be moved like that but just a few feet at a time if they are flying at all. This is just one of many links you can google.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I had to make a similar move once and did it over the course of a week or so, moving the hive only a few feet at a time. The bees were still a bit confused, and would circle about the old position, but with the hive so close, they found it quickly.


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for that, much more detailed than what I'd previously found.

Next time I'll try the inch along...

They seem to have caught on okay - I put the feeding station in the old spot and there's still some bees there in the day, they seem to have figured out where home is okay. There was one cold bee on the feeder when I checked a few minutes ago at sundown, warmed her up and taxiied her home. 

;-)


----------

